#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Can you tell me some good Tamil movies which hasn't got the required recognition?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Unfortunately some good Tamil movies failed to get a commercial success.Because they aren't the movies to be enjoyed in theaters with family and friends.
However they had the quality to make best of it but failed to do so.


Can you guys list down the best Tamil movies which hasn't got required recognition?

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Unfortunately some good Tamil movies failed to get a commercial success.Because they aren't the movies to be enjoyed in theaters with family and friends.
> However they had the quality to make best of it but failed to do so.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the best Tamil movies which hasn't got required recognition?


Onayum aattukutyum
Uriyadi
Anbe sivam
Uththama villain
8 thottaakkal
Aayirathil oruvan
List goes on

----------


## Bhavya

> Onayum aattukutyum
> Uriyadi
> Anbe sivam
> Uththama villain
> 8 thottaakkal
> Aayirathil oruvan
> 
> List goes on


In your list I watched Anbe Sivam and Aayirathil oruvan and I accept both movies had the potential to get a great success,
I will try to watch other movies you list down here

----------


## subasan

There are many good Tamil movies but I will tell you the movies only from 2017, budgeted but good movies - Taramani, Maanagaram, Kurangu Bommai, Meyaadha Maan, Adhe Kangal, Pa pa Pandi (dir. Dhanush), 8 thottaakkal, kadugu.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Unfortunately some good Tamil movies failed to get a commercial success.Because they aren't the movies to be enjoyed in theaters with family and friends.
> However they had the quality to make best of it but failed to do so.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the best Tamil movies which hasn't got required recognition?


Most of the low budgeted films like Visaarani this film was nominated for Oscar.So go for such movies as they are the best movies.

----------


## Bhavya

> There are many good Tamil movies but I will tell you the movies only from 2017, budgeted but good movies - Taramani, Maanagaram, Kurangu Bommai, Meyaadha Maan, Adhe Kangal, Pa pa Pandi (dir. Dhanush), 8 thottaakkal, kadugu.


To be honest I didn't watch these movies yet. But I heard good reviews about Taramani and Kurangu Bommai. Will try to watch these movies before this year end :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> Most of the low budgeted films like Visaarani this film was nominated for Oscar.So go for such movies as they are the best movies.


Visaaranai is a good movie, But we can't say every low budget films has a good story in them.

----------

